# 2018 PGA Championship @ Bellerive (St. Louis)



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Was surprised to learn the fairways are zoysia at Bellerive Country Club in the St. Louis area. The greens are bent.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

And the roughs are apoarently a mix of things, including fescues.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I was watching a recap late last night and heard them mention Zoysia.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I was watching a recap late last night and heard them mention Zoysia.


I watched some of that too. Apparently the ball sits up on Zoysia better than Bermuda, so the playability is better for the golfer.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Missouri is a pretty solid Zone 6. Typically Bermuda doesn't do well above Zone 7, Zoysia does!

https://homeguides.sfgate.com/zoysia-grass-vs-bermuda-71611.html


----------



## Cmeiwes (Jun 6, 2018)

:lol: Am I the only one that plays golf just to enjoy the grass??


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I have always said that zoysia lawns would be better if we were Memphis rather than St. Louis. They go brown in the winter. But boy no weeds nor other grasses can wedge into zoysia. I had a bunch of it on both of my previous two houses and it was why I didn't bother much with lawn care because I found out that it is almost impossible to kill and it out competes about everything else. We are 6A-6B here. When I was a kid I remember people burning their zoysia lawns to make room for new growth. Now that probably is illegal although I think you may be able to do it during the winter months. On one of my lawns I think the zoysia sent rhizomes across the street, under the asphalt. (to my lawn not from it)










While I was taking this picture I could hear the crowd cheer and applaud when somebody sank a putt (I presume that is what they were cheering)


----------



## Tim H (May 31, 2018)

I work in Creve Coeur and I thought I could reach out and touch the blimp Thursday when it passed the office. Friday was a little further away.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Alan said:


> Apparently the ball sits up on Zoysia better than Bermuda, so the playability is better for the golfer.


Oh, does it ever. It's almost like teeing the ball up from the fairway.

The zoysia fairways were beautifully striped at Bellerive.


----------

